# Wedding Collage - KC Plaza



## keith204 (May 29, 2009)

This past weekend I shot my second wedding, here's a collage I just finished up:


----------



## winsley (May 29, 2009)

Very nice work. 
I posted a pic earlier and a pipe was coming out of the brides head. Becareful with the fountain. Maybe blur it out a bit? Just my 2 cents. Great work though.


----------



## rangerrick9211 (Jun 1, 2009)

It might just be me, but the blur looks alittle to extreme. Other than that, great shots.


----------



## Studio97 (Jun 1, 2009)

NIce poses, but I also think that they are blurred a little to much....when taking the photo try to single focus on the for front person and then the back will automatically blur. I am asuming you done this blur with photoshop....


----------



## Josh220 (Jun 2, 2009)

It looks like the blur from the background is affecting the people as well.


----------



## keith204 (Jun 3, 2009)

alrighty then   I like the comments.

The blur - the two side photos are not artificial blurs, the only thing I did was vignetting.  These were straight out of the camera except for a crop & a bit of darkening.  The middle one is primarily lens blur, with slight photoshop blur around the corners.

I have a couple more photos of this pose that I can try (they're not blurred as much)


----------



## ANDS! (Jun 4, 2009)

The blur is perfect.  As a triptych the symmetry to the elements is spot on.  Well done sir, be sure to post some more of your shots from this particular session.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jun 4, 2009)

I like it!

My only problem with it is the bride is on the left and the groom on the right, but on the photo in the center it's the opposite - for some reason it bugs my OCD.


----------



## keith204 (Jun 5, 2009)

ANDS! said:


> The blur is perfect.  As a triptych the symmetry to the elements is spot on.  Well done sir, be sure to post some more of your shots from this particular session.



Thanks, boy am I glad to hear this.  I am not one that needs constant praise for my work, and usually I'd prefer criticism.  But it's hard to swallow 3 out of 4 people accusing the blur of being fake and photoshoppy.

I have a handful more photos (almost done editing them) that I can't wait to show.  



N0YZE said:


> I like it!
> 
> My only problem with it is the bride is on the left and the groom on the right, but on the photo in the center it's the opposite - for some reason it bugs my OCD.



  I wondered about that, thanks for pointing it out.  Not sure if opposites would be good or not.  

If I swapped the sides, would it look funny them facing inward?  I mean, "technically" the subject is supposed to be facing the rest of the photo, right?  But, in this case, bodies facing away and heads facing inward seems to contribute, what are your thoughts on the direction they're facing?


----------



## blash (Jun 5, 2009)

keith204 said:


> If I swapped the sides, would it look funny them facing inward?  I mean, "technically" the subject is supposed to be facing the rest of the photo, right?  But, in this case, bodies facing away and heads facing inward seems to contribute, what are your thoughts on the direction they're facing?



The way they're facing indicates two people, separate and apart (left and right parts) who came together through marriage (center part). It's quite romantic and well-done IMO.



ANDS! said:


> The blur is perfect.  As a triptych the symmetry to the elements is spot on.  Well done sir, be sure to post some more of your shots from this particular session.



+1


----------



## manaheim (Jun 5, 2009)

Very nice.  Love the third one... not at all a usual "stiff" shot like I see so frequently.

BTW, love your avatar.


----------



## rangerrick9211 (Jun 6, 2009)

keith204 said:


> alrighty then   I like the comments.
> 
> The blur - the two side photos are not artificial blurs, the only thing I did was vignetting.  These were straight out of the camera except for a crop & a bit of darkening.  The middle one is primarily lens blur, with slight photoshop blur around the corners.
> 
> I have a couple more photos of this pose that I can try (they're not blurred as much)



Incredible job on the DOF then, on actually keeping what you wanted focused to be in focus. Just a comment on that it looked alittle extreme if you were attempting it in post processing

Also... are you not posting for critique? Or are you looking for praise. My first thought when you post here is for criticism. No picture is ever perfect, especially when seen so someone elses opinion.  So that's why I responded with what I didn't like about it. There is a tremendous amount to like, but I decided to point on the single thing I didn't. Just an explanation on why I singled out the DOF/Blur. 

Great job though.
Cheers.


----------



## keith204 (Jun 6, 2009)

rangerrick9211 said:


> keith204 said:
> 
> 
> > alrighty then  I like the comments.
> ...


 
I definitely don't mind the critique; I expect and hope for it when posting.  As explained in a later post, it just took me by surprise.  I'll be posting a few more photos in a day or two and will be looking forward to critiques.


----------



## **Sarahh (Jun 26, 2009)

rangerrick9211 said:


> It might just be me, but the blur looks alittle to extreme. Other than that, great shots.



Agreed. The background shouldn't be quite as blurred, and the middle one would probably look better if it was a little less blurred around the edges.
IMHO. 
Still, fabulous photos!


----------



## m2v (Jun 28, 2009)

I went through all the above messages to find that the blur was "real".

But the first thing that came to my mind at first glance of the photos was quite similar that the blur was post editted.

Never mind our critiques because most of us would not bother to say anything if the photos are way too below standard and there are thousands of things to improve.

When people see a photographic work just a step to perfect, they start to voice out.


----------



## smn_xps (Jun 29, 2009)

N0YZE said:


> I like it!
> 
> My only problem with it is the bride is on the left and the groom on the right, but on the photo in the center it's the opposite - for some reason it bugs my OCD.




my thought is similar: the bride and groom both have their bodies turned away from the couple. a body language thing? freudian? 

I think you should switch them around and see how that works, or flip (to a mirror image) then and keep them on the same side they are now. i just wonder if it works better with the shoulders turned toward the couple?

cheers
jerry


----------



## 2003protege (Jun 29, 2009)

I think the blur is fine, but I think what makes it come across as artificially blurred is the vignetting on the edges, I think if you lightened up the vignette, the blurred spouses wouldn't look so harsh. it takes too much attention away from the blurred spouse...if that makes sense.


----------

